# Pig damage in Isabella County



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

DabblerDuck said:


> I hunt predators too. I understand why you want use a more powerful rifle at night. But, I do not think that it is right to use the feral hog issue to try to get this done for you. Go about it in a different way. *I'll use any and all approaches that I can to get this short sighted reg. re-written. So will most of the Predator hunters that I've ever talked to!*
> 
> There are people out there who have or will suddenly become nighttime predator hunters just to try to shoot pigs.*Well Hallelujah! More dead pigs! Isn't that the whole point of this thread? *Are you really comfortable allowing anybody who can buy a small game license to carry a high power rifle at night? *First off, I said .22 center fire only. Not large caliber. Big difference, and to answer your question..Hell yes! I have no problem with that at all! *I see safety and poaching issues.
> *[/COLOR]*
> ...




*My 22-250 is still the weapon of choice. There are tons of 223 fans out there as well. I've never blown a Coyote to pieces with that rifle and it's by far a better choice to kill a pig than my .22 rimfire!*


----------

